# Dematting Video Starring Hanna



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I thought I'd try making a few videos documenting how I groom Hanna. I ran out of time so I'm going to try to make another one today.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hanna make a very nice model for you grooming videos! I'm looking forward to more and I know they will be very helpful to our members who haven't learned to groom.Thank you for sharing. I hope you do one for cutting nails I'm still scared everytime I do it.Actually I can think of so many different areas where it would be nice to have a video on how too.I never bought a trimmer for the pads and really haven't done much hand cutting their. Is that bad? They don't get anything stuck and run fine. Another one is pulling hair out of ears. Brushing teeth.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

very nice video....Hanna is being so good! Looking forward to more.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

What a great model Hanna is. Is her coat more cottony than silky? Great instructions for the newbies. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

great idea!!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

sandypaws said:


> What a great model Hanna is. Is her coat more cottony than silky? Great instructions for the newbies. Thanks for sharing.


Her coat is cottony yet has a light texture. Actually, more accurately the undercoat is soft and cottony and the outercoat feels more silky/sleek.


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

I found this video very helpful. One question, is there a particular slicker brush that you recommend? Thanks for doing this!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lily528 said:


> I found this video very helpful. One question, is there a particular slicker brush that you recommend? Thanks for doing this!


There isn't a particular one that I recommend except to not buy the really cheap ones, and not one called the universal slicker as that is too harsh. I just bought one at a local pet store that is meant for puppies. Dont buy any brush that has balls at the end, doesnt feel sturdy or feels cheaply made, or feels very scratchy on your hand. Slickers are best used for dematting or working on a tangly coat. If the coat is in good condition you can use a good quality pin brush. Some company names that get thrown out a lot are Chris Christensen, also #1 All systems. If you want to go high end there's Les Poochs and Mason Pearson.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Great video on grooming. Really looking forward too more. I also truly enjoyed you playing the violin and would love to listen to more of that. Very good. Do you play professionally?


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you! The video was really helpful.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosieW (Apr 27, 2013)

The video helped me understand how best to work on mats using the slicker brush. A huge help! I use cornstarch to help soften the mat now - going in several directions with the slicker - and viola, the mat is history. Thank you very much.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm glad it's been helpful. I don't play professionally right now but I do teach a couple of students. I've been meaning to do a 2nd video of line brushing with Hanna laying down, but I haven't been feeling well the last few days and I only have my phone, so it's a little difficult.


----------



## RosieW (Apr 27, 2013)

The ONLY video I could do is of my dog laying down. Would love tips on how to keep her standing for a groom. I could make one of those arms like on grooming tables and clamp to the peninsula in the kitchen. Wish I didn't have to though. Any tips anyone.

Hope you're feeling better soon!

Rosie


----------

